# First buy



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@SoCalgunner.. I don't know probably bcjs or partagas ... Gonna see what sales are running.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tired of rationing myself. Been busting my @ss , putting in a ton of hours. Figured I'd buy daddy something nice . But cheap enough that won't get me killed of course.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Good luck. I'm waiting on my very first order to ship. I kept them small and from 2 different places to evaluate quality. 
Box of 10 - Partagas Serie D
Box of 10 - Montecristo No. 1


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just gonna order a box. See how it goes. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Tired of rationing myself. Been busting my @ss , putting in a ton of hours. Figured I'd buy daddy something nice . But cheap enough that won't get me killed of course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My buddy used to tell his wife.
"When i die don't sell my guns for what i told you i paid for them. Sell them for what they are worth". I guess the same can be said for SEEGARS!:wink2:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Tired of rationing myself. Been busting my @ss , putting in a ton of hours. Figured I'd buy daddy something nice . But cheap enough that won't get me killed of course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If domestic tranquility is a possible issue, could also thin out some of the NCs via the Marketplace. Then it wouldn't so much be new purchases and adding to the pile, as just trading NCs for funding the new CCs.

Just an idea.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddy used to tell his wife.
> "When i die don't sell my guns for what i told you i paid for them. Sell them for what they are worth". I guess the same can be said for SEEGARS!:wink2:


I used to do that. But with the internet and inflated msrps.To quote my great grandmother, "it no works so good no more".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

If you don't mind trying some smaller vitolas here are a few boxes that I have bought recently that are all a very, very good value IMO. ;-)

Ramon Allones - Small Club Coronas - 4.38"x42.00 
Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas en cedros - 5.13"x40.00
Partagas - Mille Fleurs - 5.13"x42.00

Enjoy Brother!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Grey Goose said:


> If you don't mind trying some smaller vitolas here are a few boxes that I have bought recently that are all a very, very good value IMO. ;-)
> 
> Ramon Allones - Small Club Coronas - 4.38"x42.00
> Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas en cedros - 5.13"x40.00
> ...


Just picked up selections 2 & 3 myself! :smile2:


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

GunHand said:


> Just picked up selections 2 & 3 myself! :smile2:


Sweet!

Don't miss out on the RASCC's though... ;-)

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Grey Goose said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Don't miss out on the RASCC's though... ;-)
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


Soon, my brother, very soon.
>


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> @*SoCal*gunner.. I don't know probably bcjs or partagas ... Gonna see what sales are running.


"Sales"? Good Luck with that!



UBC03 said:


> Tired of rationing myself. Been busting my @ss , putting in a ton of hours. Figured I'd buy daddy something nice . But cheap enough that won't get me killed of course.


Hey, you gotta take care of you. What the hell good is all that busting your ass for if you can't reap some rewards?


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> "Sales"? Good Luck with that!
> 
> Hey, you gotta take care of you. What the hell good is all that busting your ass for if you can't reap some rewards?


Agreed


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hey, you gotta take care of you. What the hell good is all that busting your ass for if you can't reap some rewards?


I usually wait for outages ,7-12s or 14s for about 2+ months, to buy myself something nice...But this had been a couple crappy months, so I'm not hesitating to pull the trigger... Unless the kids need something.. Hard to pick sticks over the girls when I have extra $. That's why I'm gonna try and get em before anyone empties my wallet for me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Unless the kids need something.. Hard to pick sticks over the girls when I have extra $.


Heard that. My 8yr old started orthodontic care this week, and my 4yr old is starting some specialist care!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

SoCal Gunner said:


> "Sales"? Good Luck with that!


+1

Bad timing as far as sale pricing goes. I think the increased nabbings of May/June may have put the kibosh on seeing really good promos for a while. It would appear scrutiny has settled back to normal now, but the memory of lost revenues still has to sting. The fortune cookie says, "Patience may be required!"


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> +1
> 
> Bad timing as far as sale pricing goes. I think the increased nabbings of May/June may have put the kibosh on seeing really good promos for a while. It would appear scrutiny has settled back to normal now, but the memory of lost revenues still has to sting. The fortune cookie says, "Patience may be required!"


Patience as in wait to buy or it may take a while to get here. I have my cart loaded and was just getting ready to enter my cc#. But if I should wait, I'll wait. But I did snag a couple good deals.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Patience as in wait to buy or it may take a while to get here. I have my cart loaded and was just getting ready to enter my cc#. But if I should wait, I'll wait. But I did snag a couple good deals.


Patience if you're looking for super sales. But, the differences are minor enough enough on smaller vitolas. So if you're happy with what you've picked out I'd still go ahead. No one can predict what's ahead anyway.

@*UBC03*, PM me if you want my assessment. Better yet, give me a call, if you still have my number.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

StogieNinja said:


> Heard that. My 8yr old started orthodontic care this week, and my 4yr old is starting some specialist care!


Hope all is well with your family prayers sent!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hope all is well with your family prayers sent!


All is well, Tony, thanks.


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> Ramon Allones - Small Club Coronas - 4.38"x42.00
> Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas en cedros - 5.13"x40.00
> Partagas - Mille Fleurs - 5.13"x42.00
> Enjoy Brother!


I went ahead and picked up some Parti Mille Fleurs, they're fantastic and a great price right now. I got in on one of the daily deals for a box of Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2's. I also ordered Partagas D4 and Rafael Gonzalez Petite Coronas from another vendor the same day as the Parti's. Since all of these were purchased within the same week, I'm counting the whole order as "My First Purchase" even though they're from 3 different vendors.



Grey Goose said:


> Don't miss out on the RASCC's though... ;-)


If the RASCC tastes anything like the RASS, then you're in for a real treat. The RASS is easily my favorite CC at the moment.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice first, DMinius. Some us dip our toe, you did the swan dive.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Minor update. .apparently my bank card is not set to make international purchases. Set of a fraud alert and automatically froze my account. That was fun! .. tried to avoid putting it on my credit card but I guess that's the only option. But all is well order placed shipping in motion. ..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Minor update. .apparently my bank card is not set to make international purchases. Set of a fraud alert and automatically froze my account. That was fun! .. tried to avoid putting it on my credit card but I guess that's the only option. But all is well order placed shipping in motion. ..


Had that problem at first with a new account. PITA. But, they're used to it now. Maybe TOO used to it. :surprise:


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Minor update. .apparently my bank card is not set to make international purchases. Set of a fraud alert and automatically froze my account. That was fun! .. tried to avoid putting it on my credit card but I guess that's the only option. But all is well order placed shipping in motion. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Glad to hear it is in motion.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Minor update. .apparently my bank card is not set to make international purchases. Set of a fraud alert and automatically froze my account. That was fun! .. tried to avoid putting it on my credit card but I guess that's the only option. But all is well order placed shipping in motion. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have had that problem many times over the years.
Either when switching vendors or using a new card.
Glad it all worked out.:vs_cool:


----------

